# Piedmont today



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

The wife and I got cabin fever and drove down to piedmont just to look around. Nice sunny day. One boat fishing in the marina and one down on the road bed. Could not talk to either one of them. I think they both put in at the goat path. No way to get in the marina yet. The water was down about winter level. We went to reynolds Rd. and saw where two boats put in down there. They did some rip rap work by the water edge at the bottom of the hill and the guys backed in there. It looked like it would not be that hard with a 4x4. Anyway, it got the blood boiling. Can't wait.


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

that is a pretty place to fish i was there 7, 8 years ago loved it. Fished with a good friend Bill Morgan never forget that day he found a great saugeye spot and we pulled a limit of eyes out. Thanks Bill for a great day Mike Jacks...!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bigjaxs said:


> that is a pretty place to fish i was there 7, 8 years ago loved it. Fished with a good friend Bill Morgan never forget that day he found a great saugeye spot and we pulled a limit of eyes out. Thanks Bill for a great day Mike Jacks...!


I agree with you 100 percent! I remember my uncle takeing me there often and catching mutiliple species on our trips. But remember most the scenery! Havent been there in a few yrs and our last trip my cousin and i did really well . Need to get there again this spring and fall!


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

Mike, I remember that day very well, beautiful sunny day, no clouds, no wind and few bites until late afternoon. Then, all at once they turned on and it was a hit on every cast. There's been a few days like that on Piedmont, but none better. Thanks for the memories and hope you have a day like that this year. Bill


----------

